
India’s ‘Pickle Queen’ Preserves Everything, Including the Past - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/06/dining/indian-pickle-queen-usha-prabakaran.html
======
jelliclesfarm
Indian pickles are different from those here in the states. In the south we
don’t use vinegar almost never...

I couldn’t sell pickles Indian style made with my farm produce here and in the
authentic way because it doesn’t satisfy food safety laws. It’s ridiculous. I
guess it makes sense..but my South Indian cook sensibilities make me want to
roll my eyes.

The rasam recipes should be interesting. It’s almost on a tamarind broth base.

